# How much and often to feed 5 week old kitten



## September (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi I've gotten a 5 week old female kitten and she's my first pet. I've had her for a week and she always seems to want food. How much should she be having for her age. I'm feeding her jelly food Felix to be precise for under 1 year old kittens. She goes through 2 packets a day. Also shes not drinking water even though I always put in fresh water for her. What can I do?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

please tell me im reading the age wrong.....she is 5 weeks old and you have had her a week that makes her 4 weeks old when she left mum, can i ask why she has been taken from mum so early.
ok well you are definitely not feeding her enough, my kittens at this age have 6 small meals a day plus still with mum so you could put down kitten milk warmed up to body temperature and hope your kitten drinks this.
wet food is mainly water but please off her kitten milk to see if she will drink this and increase the food.
the general rules on help and advise is for a photo please......only because i love kittens.
if there is a genuine reason why this kitten isnt with its mother than i apologise for asking, if its due to somebody who cant be bothered to keep the kitten until the appropriate age then they need hanging.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

5 Weeks  I am surprised that she is even eating solid food! She needs proper kitten milk - not the Whiska's type but something like Cimicat or Royal Canin - she should be having at least six small meals a day - my kittens are fed on demand at this age and have as much as they want. Try to get a good quality food for them - I would recommend HiLife or Nature's Menu - the Natures Menu kitten is a soft pate type which I find kittens like
Many cats will not drink water but get what they need from their food though you should continue to leave fresh water down for her


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not Wiskas kitten milk. you need a kitten milk replacer. This is ridiculous that she's been taken from mum so young. I really wish someone would make a law against this. 2 packets of Felix a day is probably not enough. You shouldn't be restricting her intake. Feed her as much as she wants, and consider getting her onto a better quality food. Felix is rubbish for such a young kitten deprived the nourishment of her own mother's milk.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

As Lymorelynn says, I am surprised that you have been able to persuade such a young baby to eat solid foods. However, if she is now eating solids, then please carry on giving her as much as she wants.

Kittens are not usually fully weaned until they are over six weeks old, in my own experience. They will be learning all sorts of things up to that age from their mother which is why others have commented about it being so unnatural to remove a baby from its mother so early. You probably were not aware of this but the breeder who let you have this kitten ought to be advised if they don't already know.

Try to get hold of some of this: Cimicat. If she will lap it up, that's a good sign. You can give her this in addition to the food provided on a separate dish.

My queens usually have their babies suckling still until they are well over four weeks old and they will be just beginning to lap when they are over five weeks. I hope you will have joy and success with that tiny kitten. Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## September (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies. I wasn't aware of that when I first got the kitten and for some reason she loves wet food and does not like the kitten milk I've bought her. I even litter trained her myself and she is a bundle of joy, loves to cuddle up with me. 

I will definitely take all your suggestions on board.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

I am pleased for you that your little fluffy girl is doing well and likes her cuddles as well as her food. All good signs. Keep up the good work.


----------

